# Disappointed in Bolt mini support



## AndyGlaister (Oct 5, 2015)

We have three mini's and the main TIVO in a room we hardly use. I upgraded my main TIVO to a bolt, but there appears to be zero new features visible when used through a mini. The skip or quick watch are not available.

I'm going to use it for a few more days and then return it. They should be much more clear these new features (which is why I bought the bolt) are only usable on the bolt itself and not through a mini.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Supposedly the Minis are going to get a software update to match the Bolt features, so I wouldn't be so trigger happy yet.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

It probably would have been a good idea to get 20.5.4 out to other devices before the Bolt launched, but yeah the Bolt is on new software the other boxes don't have yet.

The priority page is up which means it's coming fairly soon. Sign your Minis up.

https://www.tivo.com/priority_20.4.8 (ignore the 20.4.8 part)


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

I concur with the above comments. Be a little more patient. They should push out a software update to the Minis within a few weeks that will allow the new features to work on the Minis associated with your new Bolt.


----------



## AndyGlaister (Oct 5, 2015)

I signed up the mini we use most or the update. (Which is on 20.5.2a-01-6-a92)

Yes, this software should have been rolled out days ago. Right now the Bolt is a $300+ box that took a few hours to setup (thanks mostly to Comcast, but also TIVOs slow download speeds and required update) that has zero value or new features for me.

Thanks for the web link to the priority update page.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

I would not assume that just because the Mini's software gets updated that it will have access to SkipMode or QuickMode, unless those features are pushed to the Roamios/Premieres as the Minis will likely be running the software version for the Roamios/Premieres not the exact version being used on the Bolts. No one really asked Ira about that so I wouldn't assume anything.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

atmuscarella said:


> I would not assume that just because the Mini's software gets updated that it will have access to SkipMode or QuickMode, unless those features are pushed to the Roamios/Premieres as the Minis will likely be running the software version for the Roamios/Premieres not the exact version being used on the Bolts. No one really asked Ira about that so I wouldn't assume anything.


I would. But, 1 year after the launch of the Roamio, I assumed the Minis I purchased would have the same remote. And I was wrong.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

atmuscarella said:


> I would not assume that just because the Mini's software gets updated that it will have access to SkipMode or QuickMode, unless those features are pushed to the Roamios/Premieres as the Minis will likely be running the software version for the Roamios/Premieres not the exact version being used on the Bolts. No one really asked Ira about that so I wouldn't assume anything.


 Good point. But TiVo can turn on/off features on TSN basis, so I'm pretty sure at least series 5 units and Minis will all get same software version as the Bolt, but TiVo can control which TSNs actually have SkipMode and QuickMode features enabled.

Certainly viewing via Mini is something that TiVo needs to clarify on their web pages.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

moyekj said:


> Good point. But TiVo can turn on/off features on TSN basis, so I'm pretty sure at least series 5 units and Minis will all get same software version as the Bolt, but TiVo can control which TSNs actually have SkipMode and QuickMode features enabled.
> 
> Certainly viewing via Mini is something that TiVo needs to clarify on their web pages.


I would think it would be based on the paired DVR, although it could be based on the account, which would be interesting for people with multiple host DVRs for a fleet of Minis...


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

I think it was one of the reviews that said the Mini would get SkipMode if it's connected to a Bolt. And I believe QuickMode is cascading down to the Roamio/Mini lines universally.

Not sure what will happen in an XL4 + Mini scenario.


----------



## mjcxp (Nov 22, 2013)

QuickMode, SkipMode and channel logos are now available on the Mini after the software update they just rolled out. I did not sign up for the priority update so they must be rolling this out only to BOLT owners.


----------



## marvin4677 (Aug 28, 2015)

My mini now has Quickmode attached to a Roamio OTA!!! Forced update last night at 10:30EST.


----------



## eric102 (Oct 31, 2012)

mjcxp said:


> QuickMode, SkipMode and channel logos are now available on the Mini after the software update they just rolled out. I did not sign up for the priority update so they must be rolling this out only to BOLT owners.


Me to, awesome, wasn't expecting that so soon.

Note: I have several mini's and only the one that had the Bolt as a host updated last night. I'm now forcing updates on the others.


----------



## Kremlar (Jan 22, 2009)

I just installed my 4 Minis (1 last night and 3 this AM). All did a software update when first booted, but none seem to have the Bolt update. Software is showing 20.5.2.xxx.

I tried forcing a connection to the TiVo servers but no update came through. Is there a different way to force an update?

I went ahead and signed my Minis up on that Priority Update Request link posted (thank you). Will see if that helps...


----------



## eric102 (Oct 31, 2012)

Kremlar said:


> I just installed my 4 Minis (1 last night and 3 this AM). All did a software update when first booted, but none seem to have the Bolt update. Software is showing 20.5.2.xxx.
> 
> I tried forcing a connection to the TiVo servers but no update came through. Is there a different way to force an update?
> 
> I went ahead and signed my Minis up on that Priority Update Request link posted (thank you). Will see if that helps...


Did you restart the mini's after the forced TiVo connection did its thing? That's what it took for mine to complete the new update.


----------



## Kremlar (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion. I had not restarted, just assumed that it would let me know there was a pending update like the initial update did. 

However, I went ahead and forced a connection, then rebooted, and still no update for me.

I guess I will have to be patient...


----------



## eric102 (Oct 31, 2012)

Kremlar said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I had not restarted, just assumed that it would let me know there was a pending update like the initial update did.
> 
> However, I went ahead and forced a connection, then rebooted, and still no update for me.
> 
> I guess I will have to be patient...


Just noticed a mini that auto updated to 20.5.4 last night now has a non-functioning Ethernet connection (Moca is working fine). I wonder if theres a bug in the new software and they're not allowing minis to update at the moment?


----------



## Kremlar (Jan 22, 2009)

DOH. Don't want that as I am ethernet here.


----------



## eric102 (Oct 31, 2012)

Called TiVo support and they haven't had any other reports of Ethernet failures on mini's with the new software. I guess mine just decided to stop working right after it updated.

He did offer to replace it for $70 since its out of warranty but I passed since moca is working fine and will probably upgrade when the next generation comes out.


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

eric102 said:


> He did offer to replace it for $70 since its out of warranty but I passed since moca is working fine and will probably upgrade when the next generation comes out.


$70? 

Both the Mini and the Stream were $50AR on BF 2 years ago.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

marvin4677 said:


> My mini now has Quickmode attached to a Roamio OTA!!! Forced update last night at 10:30EST.





eric102 said:


> Me to, awesome, wasn't expecting that so soon. Note: I have several mini's and only the one that had the Bolt as a host updated last night. I'm now forcing updates on the others.


Wow, so they're a brining it to ALL minis, but not the Roamios themselves?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

HarperVision said:


> Wow, so they're a brining it to ALL minis, but not the Roamios themselves?


QuickMode is coming to the Roamio.

SkipMode is the one that's not coming to Roamio but is suppose to work on the Mini.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> QuickMode is coming to the Roamio. SkipMode is the one that's not coming to Roamio but is suppose to work on the Mini.


I know, but the prevailing thought was that only minis connected to a Bolt as the host would offer that feature.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

HarperVision said:


> I know, but the prevailing thought was that only minis connected to a Bolt as the host would offer that feature.


That's not what I heard. As soon as either device receives the update QuickMode is enabled.

The Mini will only have SkipMode if connected to a Bolt as a host and streaming from that Bolt.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

HarperVision said:


> I know, but the prevailing thought was that *only minis connected to a Bolt as the host* would offer that feature.





Dan203 said:


> That's not what I heard. As soon as either device receives the update QuickMode is enabled.
> 
> The Mini will *only have SkipMode if connected to a Bolt as a host* and streaming from that Bolt.


Isn't that what I just said? 

EDIT: Never mind!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I think you're mixing up the terms...

QuickMode is the one that plays video at 30% faster. It is coming to the Roamio and the Mini, regardless of what they're connected to.

SkipMode is the one that skips commercials. It's coming to the Mini but will only work when connected to the Bolt.

The post you quoted said he got QuickMode and it worked when connected to a Roamio.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

No, I just read it wrong. And what's weird is that I even "thought" I double checked to make sure it said "SkipMode"....Doh!


----------



## Kremlar (Jan 22, 2009)

My Minis took the update this afternoon. After forcing a connection to TiVo they said "pending restart". I rebooted them and they installed the update.

Nice!


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

So what if you have 4 minis connected to a Plus but accesses content on the networked Bolt. 
SkipMode??


----------



## AndyGlaister (Oct 5, 2015)

My mini's all got updated, quick mode and skip are active.

TiVo should have rolled this out a few days early - and been more clear on their web page.

Skip mode works great, it's weird, I actually miss seeing the commercials now....

Quick mode is just awkward to enable - play then select? It would be nice if button c just toggled the mode.... Ah well....

All is now good with my mini's....


----------



## Grinner21 (Sep 29, 2015)

Hi. For those with Mini(s) attached to the Bolt, is the interface any quicker? i.e. does the upgraded Bolt CPU benefit the downstream Mini any?

TIA


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

No. The Mini uses it's own internal CPU so the experience is exactly the same.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

It could be placebo, but it certainly seems faster to me!


----------

